
List of 600+ Startups Hiring Remote in 2018 - dsr12
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE
======
Dejital
I like the list, but it would be nice to know the tech stack (if any) as well.
As a back-end engineer in C# I know I'm a "minority" in the startups world
typically. :)

~~~
Topgamer7
Yeah I too had a hard time finding potential workplaces that are remote+C#

~~~
rahimnathwani
If you're a competent C# developer, looking to work remotely, please ping me.
My email address is in my profile.

------
empthought
On what planet is Salesforce a startup?

~~~
markbnj
Yeah it could maybe just be called "List of companies hiring remote workers"
or something. The company I work for is on it, and while we are small and act
like a startup in many ways we've been in business for ten years.

------
madmax108
I wish this list also mentioned what these orgs mean by remote. Waaay too many
companies have conditions where the term "remote" mean +- 3 hours (which in
most cases is US companies hiring remote US employees or +- 5 hours which
brings some parts of Europe into consideration.

People on the other side of the globe are completely left out of this (APAC,
India, Eastern Europe for example)

I'm not complaining about this. I understand why this happens and do admit
that having a decent time overlap between all employees is useful for a lot of
people, but truly remote companies get lost in the 600+ list of companies who
are conditionally remote. So would be great to have a filter of some sort for
this

------
BenGosub
It would be nice to add a column with stackshare.io links, so that it's easy
to check what the company's tech stack is.

------
DickScarington
Definitely would be more helpful if tech stack was searchable.

------
hbcondo714
Great formatting for a spreadsheet; highly readable

------
bl4ckm0r3
great! do you think it could be put on git in a repo?it's easier to track
changes...

------
whoabhisheksah
Thank you for this.

------
noncoml
Isn’t Basho dead?

~~~
jimmy1
Not sure if I got my facts straight, but one of their biggest users, gambling
website Bet365, I believe bought the IP, open sourced it, and threw in a
couple million to keep development going.

------
leesec
Thank you for compiling this.

------
lgregg
thank you

